# P60 - shoud amount equal gross pay



## DoctorEvil (27 Oct 2005)

*P60 - should amount equal gross pay?*

Was putting together my documentation for a mortgage application and was looking at my P60 for 2004.

The amount paid on this is less than my Gross pay by about 5k is there a deduction made for something or is the document incorrect?
Looking at the explanation on the revenue site it is not clear.

From Revenue.ie

3.b. What is a P60?

At the end of each tax year your employer must give you a certificate showing total pay, tax and PRSI deducted by him or her during the tax year. This certificate is called a form P60 and is a record of:


The pay you received from your employer 
The tax deducted under PAYE and 
The PRSI contributions deducted.


----------



## Berni (27 Oct 2005)

If you have deductions made before tax, eg to a pension scheme or approved share scheme, then that will be reflected on your P60. 
The figure given is your gross _taxable_ pay


----------



## ClubMan (27 Oct 2005)

Your _P60 _should reflect your gross earnings from the relevant employment as far as I know. Unless pension contributions made via payroll are taken out?

_Post crossed with previous one._


----------



## asdfg (27 Oct 2005)

Are you paying into a pension which is deducted at source. (deduct from gross prior to deducting tax) 
Does your employer pay for travel concessions and deduct monthly from source
The P60 includes your gross pay for each period (weekly/monthly) during the year not just your final salary in dec 04 * 12 or 52. Increases during the year etc. (making assumptions i know so forgive me) 
Best to get your Dec 04 final salary slip and make sure they transfer to the P60 correctly. Mistakes can and often do happen. 

Can't think of any other reasons off hand. Contact the wages section. Mayby you have been underpaid. 

Going forward ALWAYS check your payslip. 

With programmes like excel this can be done very easily and quickly or try using Paypall. Its free to download. Don't know how easy it is to operate.


----------



## legend99 (27 Oct 2005)

in your benefit, if your company pay VHI for you, this shows up on your P60 as part of your gross pay, even though its money you never get.


----------



## DoctorEvil (27 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the replies! 

Just checked my Dec 04 slip and I have reconciled the Gross less pension deduction to the amount on my P60.
So that accounts for the difference.

Puts my mind at rest.


----------



## WizardDr (28 Oct 2005)

Lucky somebody didn't say report them to Revenue!


----------

